# New multi impact Helmet



## jack9266 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello! i have done some research into multi-impact helmets and the ones i have seen only really have a life of upto 6 hits before needing replacing, i know this is better then the standard helmet, just wondering if there is a helmet out there which takes a lot of impacts


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

I believe that due to the majority of helmet construction, EPS foam, that they are almost all 1 hit wonders.

There is one POC helmet that is non single hit

Please share the ones you've found that are multi hit and what constitutes a "hit"


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Even POC’s “multiple impact” EPP liner seems geared to the fact that a single crash is likely to result in multiple impacts- as your head bounces, or you slide into something, for example. IMO any foam-based helmet is good for one event significant enough for you to say “I’m glad I was wearing a helmet.”


----------



## jack9266 (Jan 18, 2019)

I have came across a new company called Hedkayse today whilst looking around - new tech helmet which can be smashed around as many times as possible.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

jack9266 said:


> I have came across a new company called Hedkayse today whilst looking around - new tech helmet which can be smashed around as many times as possible.


Amazing that you seem to be looking for something and you just happened to stumble across a new company that markets it.

And doubly amazing that in the only other thread you've posted in, you were looking for a helmet with a different characteristic that also just happens to be satisfied by this company's new product.

Amazing I say!

Edit: Wait, further amazement. Another thread asking for a different thing and another recommendation for the same product. My amazement never ceases.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Hopefully a botnet can be directed at the site he is spamming for =)


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Thoreau said:


> Hopefully a botnet can be directed at the site he is spamming for =)


Gosh knows we have enough of them.


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

Very cool to see people talking about smaller impacts.
We know that 80% of our impacts are below 100 G’s so its good to see this be a focus.

All helmets pass the same massive impact standard...what is more important to me is how early a helmet begins to dissipate energy. Sub Concussive impact.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Skate helmets are built to take multiple impacts. They have a much thicker shell and also harder EPS, I think. They are designed for slower and lower crashes than a bicycle helmet. There's no listed number of hits, but you're still supposed to get rid of them if they're obviously broken.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

jack9266 said:


> Hello! i have done some research into multi-impact helmets and the ones *i have seen only really have a life of upto 6 hits before needing replacing*, i know this is better then the standard helmet, just wondering if there is a helmet out there which takes a lot of impacts


you must be planning a hell of a ride


----------



## jack9266 (Jan 18, 2019)

Planning a biking tour so need something that i dont need to replace just incase


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

jack9266 said:


> Hello! i have done some research into multi-impact helmets and the ones i have seen only really have a life of upto 6 hits before needing replacing, i know this is better then the standard helmet, just wondering if there is a helmet out there which takes a lot of impacts


Poc coron is multi hit.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I bet this one could take a few hits (at least as long as you don’t fall on any thorns).


----------

